# Hunting season over, fishing/gigging for flatties is back on



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, took a break as we hit hunting season real hard which paid off pretty well. I got 3 does and my son got his first buck a nice 140lb 4 point. Now it's time to exchange the truck for the sea pro. 

Anyone had any luck gigging or catching any flatties in and around Mobile Bay or Dauphin Island yet this year? Going fishing in the morning in the industrial canal just to run the boat and hide from the wind. But just trying to get a sense of what everyone has seen so far. I never do any good until late summer so trying to find some tips for now to locate them.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

There catching them at DI , it's just to dirty for gigging.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Have to say, I got lucky this morning. Decided bc of the wind being so bad I'd launch out of deer river and hit my spot in there. First line hit the water at 6am, by 8am I had caught 25-30, keeping 9 over 14". I've been fishing in there for years now and that was probably the most quantity of fish in a short period I've experienced in there. May just have to go back next weekend to see if it was a fluke!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job. The fish showed up early in tic I see.


----------

